# Dwight Howard on a roller coaster



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Can somebody tell me how long ago this was ? it's hilarious, and the first time I ever came across it on youtube. Looks like a really good ride by the way. Howard looks younger, so my guess, its a few years old.


----------

